

Why did Google Apps reject my client's non profit? - marcusEting

I have a client - an animal rescue shelter. They are a non profit and don't have much money. They could really benefit from a Google Apps (Ed/Nonprofit) account. They need to use the Outlook / Sync otherwise I would put them on the free version. I also noticed that on the Ed/Nonprofit version they let you custom brand a youtube channel - that would be very helpful for them, too. They are a real 501c3 and have been around for 70 years.<p>We got the email (below) back from google with no info on why the request was rejected. I searched around a little and found other stories of organizations that don't have their 501c3 registered with the IRS, or perhaps they have a parent non-profit group and that caused problems. I don't think those things are true, but google's email is so vague and not-helpful it's annoying.  The email comes from "googlefornonprofits-noreply@google.com" but at the bottom says "Please include in replies G4NP_Id: xxxxxx". I tried replying to that email address anyway and also to googlefornonprofits@google.com. I did not get anything back from google.<p>I tried calling their google apps support number but you have to already have an enterprise account with them in order to get a call in pin before you can talk to anyone.<p>This is really frustrating, especially since the organization is a real, legitimate non-profit. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get in touch with Google Apps, why they might of rejected it, or what steps I should take going forward?<p>email from google
=======<p>Hello,<p>Thank you for applying to the Google for Nonprofits program.<p>After a thorough review of your application for Nonprofit Name, we regret to
inform you that your application has not been approved. To learn more about the
program's eligibility criteria, please visit
google. com/nonprofits/eligibility.html<p>However, please know that you can still use many of the free tools that
we offer outside of the Google for Nonprofits program. Please visit
google. com/nonprofits/allproducts.html for a list of our free
product offerings.<p>Please note that Google reserves the right to award approval status to any
organization. Selections are made at Google's sole discretion, and decisions
regarding award recipients are final.<p>We appreciate your interest in the Google for Nonprofits program.<p>Thank you,<p>Google for Nonprofits team
======
simonk
Google for Nonprofits forum

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/googlefor...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/googlefornonprofits-
discuss)

~~~
marcusEting
thanks! that's very helpful! seems like lots of people have the same complain,
and on several occasions google is actually reviewing and approving the
request. i hope they will look into ours.

